# Get yer Chevette wheels on!



## Faust (Dec 1, 2012)

Alright, we’re rolling now: literally!

The wheels are on and the engine is in, so the Chevette is getting really close to done now! I might get time to finish before the New Year, but with Christmas this week, I could get delayed. 

You can see the next step in the evolution of the Scooter here:

* http://adamrehorn.wordpress.com/2013/12/20/chevette-update-4-rollin/*


----------



## Steve244 (Jul 22, 2001)

MPC and you are doing a better job than GM. Aligning the drive train was one of the things I took it in for; transmission was impacting the tunnel with the impressive torque the system generated.


----------



## Faust (Dec 1, 2012)

Thanks, man!

It's funny: I have a 1980 Turbo Trans Am (also on my website at 
*http://adamrehorn.wordpress.com/real-cars/1980-turbo-trans-am-faust/*) and when I got it in 1999, the tranny was leaking a bit.

I took it in to a Transmission place, they looked at it, and replaced a gasket. They also noticed that one of the bolts on the flywheel cover was missing. He added it, and as soon as they fired it up, there was a terrible grating sound. It was the flywheel rubbing the cover. They pulled out the new bolt, and it was fine. Yeah.

Been fine ever since. 

GM did have some issues, didn't they? :thumbsup:


----------



## Steve244 (Jul 22, 2001)

Nice old Trans Am.

I also snuck a peek at the EXP. That was one I actually test drove at the dealers. Who boy, like sitting in a tin bathtub. When I remarked to the salesman how lame the performance was (and this was in a two-seater) he was quick to point out that reports were after break-in it really opened up. I quickly left and got back in my VW. The EXP made the Chevette seem a model of ergonomic design.


----------



## Faust (Dec 1, 2012)

Thanks for the compliments on the T/A. I love it. I wouldn't want it as a daily driver, but it's so nice and big and solid. Even my G8, which is way more powerful and responsive, just doesn't have that heavy "train-like" feel when you push the accelerator. 

Man, EXP's are just so lame. That's why I love building them. They're uniquely styled and utterly feeble. It's like all the bad ideas from the 70's came to a head in 1982. 

My dad owned an '89 Escort for a while, and I learned to drive on it. It was plenty broken in by the time we got rid of it in 2002, and let me tell you, performance never got better. It doesn't matter how hard you beat a dead horse... :freak:

Now, think on this: The EXP you would have driven had even less power and torque than my dad's old Poscort... oh, sorry, Escort. Sporty two-seater my arse...


----------

